# Mr. Draco's D20 Modern Storyhour- Heroes of the Last Light



## Mr. Draco (Apr 6, 2003)

This is for a recently-started D20 Modern campaign I'm running.  Over the next two or three days, I'll be posting information about the campaign world, and the storyhour for the first two sessions.  For now, here are the characters.

Alexander Anderson- Fast 3/Gunslinger 3/Infiltrator 1

Gabriela Imbaruf- Fast 3/Infiltrator 2/Daredevil 2

Grace "Angel" Maxwell- Dedicated 3/Field Medic 4

Jean Jacque "le Monde"- Strong 3/Soldier 4

Helena- Smart 3/Seer 4*

Tarmenel- Strong 3/Fast 2/Martial Artist 2

Lazarus Erutan- Smart 3/Field Scientist 4

Yuuichi Kuradonberi- Fast 3/Gunslinger 1/Techie 3


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 6, 2003)

*Case File- History of the World*

The world today was beginning to take shape in the early 1900's.  World War One came, and passed.  Soon World War Two was upon us.  Balanced between many different possible outcomes, the turning point appeared on July 20, 1944.  It was on this date in his East Prussian headquarters that Adolf Hitler was assasinated, and the Third Reich thrown into chaos.

-------------------

Conclusion of the War:

Following the assasination of Hitler in 1944, the German command structure was thrown into chaos.  This period, laced with political fighting in Berlin for control threw the military into disarray.  Uncertain who to take orders from, and almost in a state of disbelief that their furor was killed, they began to fall prey to the Soviet military in battle after battle.  By the time things were straightened out in Berlin, the German armed forces were in bad shape.  Pushed back out of Russian territory, and nearly out of Poland, they were fighting a loosing battle.  Desperate for some success to bolster morale, the new German leader, Otto Dietrich, the previous press chief of the party, decided on a bold counter-offensive, _on all fronts_.  

The first planes took off from France and began heavy bombardment of the entrenched British positions the day of December 24, 1944: Christmas eve.  The troop transports soon followed.  Taken mostly by surprise, the British troops initially offered little resistance.  After establishing a beachhead, the German mechanized battalions drove towards London.  With German tanks rapidly approaching, the British government began evacuating to their backup headquarters in the city of York, far to the north.

The German forces began to face serious opposition approximately 45 miles south of London as the British troops fought to defend the still-evacuating city.  In a show of extreme courage, the outnumbered and undergunned British troops held off the German tanks throughout the night, allowing more than half of the city of London to evacuate north.  But, try as they might, they couldn't stop the Germans forever.  The morning of December 25, 1944, the German 174th mechanized infantry broke through and outflanked the British 12th armored collum.  This hole in the British defense line quickly allowed the mainstray of the attacking German force through, leaving the British surrounded and defeated.  Once finished with the defenders, the German tanks moved into London.  Finding stiff resistance from those still inside the city, they decided to halt the offensive temporarily to quell the dissident populace and entrench their position in preparation for the counter-attack they knew would come.

Meanwhile, on the eastern front, news of the success against Britain spurred the troops forward.  With raised morale, they began their offensive, employing the lightning tactics used earlier in the war.  The Russian army reeled and took flight, leading the following German forces right into a trap.  As the German army moved through the flatlands of central Poland, they met a new weapon.  While much more crude than later versions of the atomic bomb, the explosive used served its purpose.  In a flash, 95% of the German tank battalions were destroyed.  Leaving the German forces and those of their own army caught in the blast to die of the radiation released, the Russian hammer moved quickly towards Berlin.

In late January 1945, American troops reached Europe.  The delay was over.  Landing in northern Spain, they stormed east, prevailing in the early battles against the garrison troops left behind.  Yet, the US involvement came too little, too late.  As the American troops were beginning an assault to retake London, the Russian army broke through into Berlin.  With the execution of the leaders of the Nazi party, support for the war, and the "undefeatable third reich" dissappeared amongst the German populace and remaining armed forces.

The resulting debates over the to-be borders of the European nations were dragged on until March.  It was then, with Russian troops still occupying nearly a third of Europe, and with most of the American military still en-route, the Soviet ambassador walked out on the negotiations.  Within hours, the USSR had annexed all land east of and including Germany, the Netherlands, and south to Turkey.

The new shape of Europe was defined as the war-torn countries realized that to actively protest was to invite further bloodshed.

--------------------

The Rise of the Alliances, and the Start of the Arms Race:

With the rise of a new, stronger Soviet Union, the countries of the world began to forget old grieviences and band together for survival.

First was the United States, for the most part abandoning war-torn western Europe, the American leaders quickly formed a coalition between the countries of their own continent.  On August 19, 1956 the North American Confederacy was born.

Following almost immediately were the Soviet Union's most immediate neighbors.

Bejing and Tokyo were hard at work.  Gathering together the countries near them, but loosing Mongolia to further Soviet annexation, they formed the Pacific Federation's United Realm on January 4, 1957.

Suddenly surrounded by enemies, the Middle-east and central africa quickly forgave past agressions and the Legion of Islamic States was signed into creation on March 28, 1957.

Following much more extensive discussion, the nations of South America and the excluded nations of the African south decided on the final terms for the South Earth Compact.  Bringing it into being on June 12, 1957.

Western Europe, devoid of its American backing, turned in the only direction it could, south.  Soon, the leaders of the remaining free nations of Africa and those of western Europe had come to terms.  Thus, on Februrary 25, 1958, the Eastern Atlantic Alliance began.

Finding itself alone in the world, Australia sent out its recently upgraded fleet to consolidate the borders of the Pacific as its dominion, even wresting control of Hawaii from the US.  The recognized date of the establishment of the borders of the Islandic Alliance was May 6, 1958.

While, for the most part, the individual countries still existed and maintained their previous borders, each alliance had its policy decided upon by a council of representatives who, in some alliances, were appointed, in others elected.

With the firm establishment of the new world order, countries tried to continue as best they could, waiting, biding their time, while continually building up their military forces, technology, and infrastructure.

The world continued on this path, and indeed, still walks it today, with nuclear weapons pointed everywhere, and the fate of the world balanced on the edge of a knife.  The slightest disturbance of which could topple it into the waiting abyss.

--------------------

Life in the World Order:

Travel:
Travel within an alliance is much as it was in the past, with passports between alliance countries even easier to obtain.  However, outside of the alliance, things become difficult.  For desperate occasions during times of bad political blood, agents may be forced to stoop to smuggling themselves across alliance borders, dodging patrols while thinking of an excuse for their sudden appearance in the alliance, while during better times, a simple plane ticket may suffice.  No matter what the international situation is like at any given time, agents should expect high security checkpoints when traveling between alliances by normal means.

Operating Procedures:
Agents of TACIT _must_ abide by standard operating procedures.

1. Members of TACIT owe primary allegiance to TACIT.  Keep your loyalty in consideration when choosing a course of action.
2. Never fully trust any citizen of a foreign alliance, and even among citizens of the NAC, maintain some level of suspicion.
3. Under no circumstances is any member of TACIT to divulge their true identity to a foreign national, or to divulge their true occupation to anyone outside of the agency.
4. To maintain plausible deniability, agents must obtain non-sensitive equipment from sources outside of the agency.  To facilitate this, individual, international accounts will be made available to members just beginning their work with TACIT.
5. Members of TACIT are required to inform their commanding officers in the case of a completed, changed, or new mission they are undertaking.
6. Always remember when to break from the standard procedures.  While you may know them best, so may your enemies, and it is for that which they will prepare.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 6, 2003)

*Case File- Alliance Information*







Eastern Atlantic Alliance:

Member Nations:

Abyssinia
Basutoland
Bechuanaland
Belgium
Eritrea
France
French Somaliland
Gambia
Gold Coast
Iceland
Italy
Liberia
Liechtenstein
Madagascar
Nyasaland
Portugal
Portugese East Africa
Rhodesia
Sierra Leone
South Africa
Spain
Swaziland
Switzerland
Uganda
United Kingdom


Total Population: 765,380,000
Total Land Area: 4,800,000 square miles
Number Enlisted (Active Duty Only): 4,500,000
Number Enlisted (Reserve Duty Only): 21,230,000
The E.A.A. military are the "cream of the crop" of their population. The fastest, thoughest, strongest; these are the ones who make it through the training to become a "Royal Knight of the Alliance."

Government: Monarchy

Political Positions and Structure:

Alliance Officers:

Queen Harriet Bernier III (Monarch)
Sir Alan Copper (Office of Internal Affairs)
Sir Beth Gavin (Office of the Armed Forces)
Sir Steven Woodworth (Office of Security)
Sir Russell Barclay (Office of the Economy)
Sir Monique Hinson (Office of Foreign Affairs)

Hearkening back to the British system of rule, the E.A.A. is governed by a monarchy. The ruler (King or Queen) is chosen in an open election. The King/Queen handpicks their advisory comitee, which meets regularly with the monarch to determine policy.

--------------------

Islandic Alliance:

Member Nations:

Australia
Independant Islands of the Pacific
Indonesia
Malaysia
New Zealand
Papua New Guinea
Philippines
Republic of Hawaii

Total Population: 808,200,000
Total Land Area: 5,100,000 square miles
Number Enlisted (Active Duty Only): 4,800,000
Number Enlisted (Reserve Duty Only): 20,400,000
The Islandic Alliance military is split up into fleets. Each fleet has it's own air force, army, and navy branches, and is capable of acting independantly, with its own supply bases and facilities. Thus, while each fleet may have its own specific tactics, there is a general emphasis on guerrilla-type warfare, and quick strike teams.

Government: Baronship

Political Positions and Structure:

Alliance Commanders:

Admiral Golda Dasouza (West Fleet)
Admiral Thanh Varieur (North Fleet)
Admiral Shad Paravano (East Fleet)
Admiral Cortez Myntti (Home Fleet)

The Islandic Alliance is divided into governerships. Each governer reports directly to the Admiral in charge of the sector's fleet. Alliance policy is determined by the admirals in counsel. 

--------------------

Legion of Islamic States:

Member Nations:

Afghanistan
Algeria
Egypt
Iran
Iraq
Jordan
Lebanon
Libya
Morocco
Oman
Pakistan
Qatar
Saudi Arabia
Somaliland
Syria
Tunisia
Turkey
United Arab Emirates
West Africa
Yemen

Total Population: 890,200,000
Total Land Area: 6,100,000 square miles
Number Enlisted (Active Duty Only): estimates range between 3 and 6 million
Number Enlisted (Reserve Duty Only): estimates range between 15 and 30 million
The military doctrine of the Legion of Islamic States is completely unknown, although evidence suggests they have adopted a system which heavily emphasizes honor and individual accomplishment.

Government: Authoritarian

Political Positions and Structure:

*The political structure and positions of the Legion of Islamic States is not fully known, primarily due to extraordinarily tight security. Agents are currently working on compiling further information.* 

The Legion of Islamic States is organized and controlled by Tariq al-Khali, a descendant of the ruling Saudi Arabian family from the 1920's.

--------------------

North American Confederacy:

Member Nations:

Belize
Canada
Cuba
Dominican Republic
El Salvador
Guatemala
Haiti
Honduras
Mexico
Nicaragua
Republic of Greenland
United States

Total Population: 785,200,000
Total Land Area: 9,400,000 square miles
Number Enlisted (Active Duty only): 4,610,000
Number Enlisted (Reserve Duty only): 21,780,000
N.A.C. military doctrine runs on the strategy of equipment over numbers, this is due in large part to the N.A.C.'s extensive economy, allowing massive funding for military programs.

Government: Representative Democracy

Political Positions and Structure:

Alliance Council:

Benjamin Donald Hearst (Alliance Coordinator and Commander in Chief)
Jay McFadden (Foreign Policy Advisor)
Catherine Clark (Science Advisor)
Saul Alvarado (Internal Affairs Advisor)
Annie Young (Intelligence Advisor)
Arthur Maler (Military Advisor)
Rene Ambitieux (Chairperson of the N.A.C. General Comitee)
Tyler Gordon (Chairperson of the N.A.C. Treasury Comitee)

The N.A.C. government runs similarly to that of the original United States. The Alliance Coordinator ratifies all policy descisions (subject to approval by a majority vote of the General Comitee), and acts as Commander in Chief of the N.A.C. military forces.

--------------------

People's Federation of United Republics:

Member Nations:

Assam
Bangladesh
Bhutan
Burma
Cambodia
China
India
Japan
Korea
Laos
Nepal
Pakistan
Taiwan
Thailand
Vietnam

Total Population: 4,200,000,000
Total Land Area: 5,400,000 square miles
Number Enlisted (Active Duty Only): 17,820,000
Number Enlisted (Reserve Duty Only): 46,211,000
The P.F.U.R. military strategy relies on overwhelming opponents with large numbers of combatants. Also of note is their great devotion to their Emporer.

Government: Imperialist

Political Positions and Structure:

Alliance Offices:

Atsumori Eitoku (Emporer)
Daichi Hirokazu (Chief Ambassador)
Ienobu Fujita (Chief General)
Takane Pa-neru (Chief Economist)
Thai-Kin Sai (Chief Scientist)

The P.F.U.R. society runs on a caste system with early aptitude testing identifying a future career for each person. They are then taken into specialized bording schools at around the age of three to begin specialized training for their future positions.

The P.F.U.R. government is headed by the Emporer, who's council consists of those among the castes who have risen to excellence, and were chosen by the Emporer himself. The Emporer is the chief authority in the P.F.U.R. and regarded nearly as a god.

--------------------

South Earth Compact:

Member Nations:

Angola
Argentina
Belgian Congo
Bolivia
Brazil
Colombia
Costa Rica
Ecuador
Equatorial Africa
Republic of Guiana
Guyana
Nigeria
Panama
Peru
South West Africa
Suriname
Uruguay
Venezuela
Paraguay

Total Population: 928,500,000
Total Land Area: 10,800,000 square miles
Number Enlisted (Active Duty Only): 5,120,000
Number Enlisted (Reserve Duty Only): 76,280,000
The S.E.C. military doctrine revolves around adaptability and skill. They specialize in guerilla tactics, but are very well suited for nearly any mission they may take up. Each person in the S.E.C. spends two years in the military after they have finished their education, and thus the S.E.C. has a much larger reserve force than any other alliance. However, their ability to equip and coordinate such a force is not known.

Government: Totalitarian State

Political Positions and Structure:

Alliance Officers:

Supreme Commander Corazon Santiago (Commander in Chief)
General Nikola Dunixi (Commander of Home Affairs)
General Tristan Damaso (Commander of the Army)
General Atalya Lasarte (Commander of the Air Force)
General Manuel Haritz (Commander of the Navy)
General Reinaldo Valmilton (Commander of the Intelligence Bureau)

The S.E.C. is a militant state. Every member of a govenrment agency, down to the police forces, is an active member of one of the armed forces branches. Each member of the military reports directly to their superior. This chain of command continues upward to the Commander in Chief who oversees all policy desicions with his/her council (made up of the commanders of the specific branches of the military).

--------------------

United Soviet Socialist Republics:

Member Nations:

Albania
Austria
Bulgaria
Czechoslovakia
Denmark
Finland
Germany
Greece
Hungary
Mongolia
Netherlands
Norway
Poland
Romania
Soviet Union
Sweden
Yugoslavia

Total Population: 1,048,200,000
Total Land Area: 10,200,000 square miles
Number Enlisted (Active Duty Only): 5,127,000
Number Enlisted (Reserve Duty Only): 30,250,000
The Soviet military doctrine focuses on numerous small groups, acting in perfect concert both within the group, and as part of the larger battleplan. Emphasis is also given to overestimating any and all threats, in the attitude that it's best to be preparred for anything.

Government: Socialist

Political Positions and Structure:

Alliance Leaders:

Ianuraz Stalin (Prime Minister)
Ragoza Balagur (Comrade of the Military)
Vladimer Nakovzhna (Comrade of Science)
Olisava Bronya (Comrade of Foreign Affairs)
Catherine Lanka (Comrade of Internal Affairs)
Hans-Eckhard Gottfried (Comrade of the Treasury)
Errika Thalina (Comrade of Security)

The U.S.S.R.'s society runs on a system of socialism where very little belongs to the individual beyond their immediate land and private transportation is much more rare than in the N.A.C. 

The government of the U.S.S.R. consists of a council, the Politburo, which advises the Prime Minister on policy.


----------

